# Setup manual recording on Tivo app



## Bytez (Sep 11, 2004)

Sometimes, I want to stream the same channel for multiple shows. There's currently no way other than to record and stream the show after the previous one ended. They can also add an option to extend the recording DURING the current show.


----------

